# Heavy Negatives Are Positively A Good Idea



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

This article will assume that you are trying to increase your strength. If you go to the gym to stay in shape, maintain your strength, or even worse, to avoid getting fat, than don’t waste your time reading this. However, if you set your goals for yourself, have an open mind and want to get [...]

*Read More...*


----------

